# installing a mesh grill



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice...too bad there isnt an archive of this kinda stuff..wouldnt it be sweet to have a how to of everything...? LOL! Nice looking grill..is that a 98 grill?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

yeah, that would be a great idea on a how to webpage on B14 Nissan sentra's, but most of the mod websites are for the new and redesigned nissan. I'll be adding more images when i finish adding the grills on the bumper. so far the white grill looks real nice on my 98 sentra.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

*how*

How did you install that grill? Does the middle of the stock grill pop out or did you have to order the whole thing?


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Here is syndicate's grill on my car


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *Here is syndicate's grill on my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were do you get that? Looks great.

Mike


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Syndicate Bro makes the boarder for the grille out of fiberglass and all you have to do is paint it and hot glue the mesh into place and then mount it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

I want one


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *Syndicate Bro makes the boarder for the grille out of fiberglass and all you have to do is paint it and hot glue the mesh into place and then mount it. *


How do you get inctouch with them?

Mike


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*finished grill*

installing the grill was fairly easy. pop open the hood and theres 5 v-hooks that holds the top frame grill. use a flat head screw driver to pop the grill frame out. from there just remove the stock grill and install a fresh new grill. i've use epoxy clay(less mess) to hold the grill against the frame. on the bumper, theres metal wires that hold the grill against the verticle bumper bars. i've picked up a grill from home depot and stray painted it rustoleum white, so it stands out more. it'll cost you less than $8.00

i've finished installing the grill on the bumper. check it out:

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/bumper.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/open.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/front.jpg

grill page: http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/

if you got any questions, let me know.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

if links does work, goto my main grill page:

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

*How do you get inctouch with them?*

Go to the GA16 1.6L Engine forum and then click on "No More Skyline Tails". Syndicate Bro is the thread starter for that thread. Just click on the email tab under his first post and ask him about making a grille for you. The grille will come with mounting hardware and you have to purchase the mesh seperately. If I remember right, I paid $75 for the grille and that included shipping. If he has some done, it should only take about a week once you order it. If he has to mold one, it will take about three weeks. But, its worth the wait.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Nice grill.

Regardless of which year grill you have, there are bars going across (either honeycomb or horizontal/vertical).

Did you take a stock grill and cut those off?
Or you have one that came bare?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im going with Syndicate's grill--its $75 like honda hater said. HIs pic made me have to get it. 

This is his e-mail
[email protected]

I really dont exactly want everybody with the same grill that IM gonna have but Syndicate deserves sum $$$$

Mike if u feel like u want to give me a discount for the advertisement feel free....lol


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*Done!*

You get a discount! LOL Im here just been busy getting chitown tails done, and import invasion car show, and watching my twins, Oh yeh did I mention I was working 2. Shit its been a busy past couple of weeks..... Email for the grills and i will continue to make those untill I get knocked off.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *yeah, that would be a great idea on a how to webpage on B14 Nissan sentra's, but most of the mod websites are for the new and redesigned nissan. I'll be adding more images when i finish adding the grills on the bumper. so far the white grill looks real nice on my 98 sentra. *


Do you have any tips on adding the mesh to the bottom part of the grill on the bumper i have the same bumper as you.. btw are your fog lights pilot projectors cause i have those and they look the same as yours. I also have a 98. to see some pics of my car click on my cardomain.com site.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*Bottom mesh....*

-take the bumper off.
-Cut the msh to fit the opening.
-fold the edges of the mesh arournd the top of the opening.
-zip tie to the top and bottom of each vertical bar.
-drill 1 small hole at each end of the top of the opening far enough back that it is bearly visable.
-zip tie the ends of the mesh through the holes

WALLA Mesh on the bottom...........


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

how about that? we have the same car and the same fog lights.
small world after all. i didnt have to uninstall the bumper, it was just a waste of time. i have these yellow ramps that elevates the front of the car. i just slid under the car and installed the mesh grill. you can possible jack the car up to get underneath it to install the mesh grill. syndicate-bro was right, slide the mesh grill behind the bumper and tie it with black metal wires to the vertical bar. i plan on installing the mesh grill on the bumper fog light sockets this summer. i'm in the process of installing a amplifier at the moment.

the downside of having a white mesh grill is seeing all the dead bugs after driving on the highway. damn you bugs!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

do you guys have stock front bumpers?

can you guys post pics, so i can try to get some ideas??


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

images are posted on: 

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *how about that? we have the same car and the same fog lights.
> small world after all. i didnt have to uninstall the bumper, it was just a waste of time. i have these yellow ramps that elevates the front of the car. i just slid under the car and installed the mesh grill. you can possible jack the car up to get underneath it to install the mesh grill. syndicate-bro was right, slide the mesh grill behind the bumper and tie it with black metal wires to the vertical bar. i plan on installing the mesh grill on the bumper fog light sockets this summer. i'm in the process of installing a amplifier at the moment.
> 
> the downside of having a white mesh grill is seeing all the dead bugs after driving on the highway. damn you bugs!! *


Do you think you could do me a favor? Could you please take some pics of the back of the grill on the bumper I kind of understand how to do it but not sure about some parts of it


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

check your PM.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

not to criticize. but your mesh grill I did about 2 years ago. It looks good but I hope you put a clear coat of spay paint on it. if you didn't in the next couple of months it is going to fade and turn colors. I even clear coated mine and it still changed after about six months. I got tired of changing it all the time so I bought the APC mesh. its alot shinnier any doesn't fade. plus I think it looks better. I you want ill post pics of it. just trying to help


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *....so I bought the APC mesh. its alot shinnier any doesn't fade. plus I think it looks better. I you want ill post pics of it. just trying to help *


Yes please, post them pix.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

what year did you modify that grill from?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

my mod mesh grill was from a 98 sentra GXE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I put one on from a 98. I like the look of it. of course if I could afford it, I would get syndicates.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> *Nice grill. *


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*new images*

http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/mycar


----------

